# Savage Tide Sundays - Cincinnati OH/Ft. Mitchell KY (Need 2 more players)



## cincinnati reds (Jul 31, 2006)

With a few members of our group returning to school this fall, we find ourselves in need of two players to round out our group before embarking on Dungeon's Savage Tide Adventure Path. We meet on Sunday afternoons ~4pm and attempt to wrap up at 9 (or as close to it as possible). 

Our surviving members are in their mid-to-late 20's, if that means anything, though just about anyone is welcome - some of us partake in the occasional adult beverage while playing, but one of us is a cop, so no underage drinking. 

Anyway, if anyone's interested, drop a line here and I'll get back to you post-haste.


----------



## cincinnati reds (Aug 20, 2006)

*bump*

n/t


----------



## DarkJester (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello there. It has been a few months, but are you still looking for more players? I'm 20,  live in Cincinnat, and I'm looking for a game. I'm attending U.C myself, but sunday afternoons wouldn't interfere with anything on my part. My email is cannadpa(at)email.uc.edu. Where (at) should be @ of course.


----------



## Heckler (Nov 20, 2006)

If either of you guys are interested, I'm participating in a Thursday night game, and we're always looking for more players.  We normally meet at Clifton Comic and Games on Jefferson behind UC.  We normally start around 5 and go 'til 9 or 10 (sometimes earlier, sometimes later).  We won't be meeting this week (Thanksgiving) but we should be meeting the week after that.  You can e-mail me at SincinNate(at)aol.com for more info.


----------

